# Problème IBook g4 ! Help !



## RICOOL (28 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour, mon ibook d'un an et demi s'arrête brutalement en milieu de programme word, itune ou autres et met très longtemps avant de se rallumer!!!! Que faire? Il reste de la mémoire (7giga) et je n'ouvre pas plein d'applications en même temps. De plus, il fait plus de bruit que d'habitude quand il travaille. Que faire pour enrayer ce pb ? Merci de votre aide.:rose:


----------



## RICOOL (29 Novembre 2005)

est ce normal tout d'abord? Mac m'avait habitué à plus solide!!!!  
soit je n'avais pas mis de mémoire en plus des 256 mais je ne fais pas une utilisation outrancière de programmes lourds!!!! j'achète mac pour diverses raisons mais mais la principale est sa fiabililté et solidité: 16 mois et en panne???!! j'en ai pour 350 euros pour faire changer dd en boutique sur Paris, :mouais: 
peux t'on acheter un dd externe et le changer soi même ?
y at'il d'autres combines que l'on peut utiliser (combine n'est pas un mot qui convient mais je suis énervé car je mettais des sous de côté pour leG5 et il va attendre)
bref, comment m'en sortir à moindre prix
 
merci de vos conseils


----------



## JPTK (29 Novembre 2005)

RICOOL a dit:
			
		

> est ce normal tout d'abord? Mac m'avait habitué à plus solide!!!!
> soit je n'avais pas mis de mémoire en plus des 256 mais je ne fais pas une utilisation outrancière de programmes lourds!!!! j'achète mac pour diverses raisons mais mais la principale est sa fiabililté et solidité: 16 mois et en panne???!! j'en ai pour 350 euros pour faire changer dd en boutique sur Paris, :mouais:
> peux t'on acheter un dd externe et le changer soi même ?
> y at'il d'autres combines que l'on peut utiliser (combine n'est pas un mot qui convient mais je suis énervé car je mettais des sous de côté pour leG5 et il va attendre)
> ...




Les disc durs d'aujourd'hui sont plus performants que ceux d'hier, ils sont aussi plus fragile, aussi bons soient-ils. Ca arrive fréquemment c'est pour ça qu'on sauvegarde sur des médias divers ou sur un DD externe, il faut jamais faire pleinement confiance à un DD, ceux d'apple sont les mêmes qu'ailleurs.

La bonne nouvelle, oui tu peux le faire toi même, et ça te coûtera moins de 100 ¤, c'est pas très difficile, suffit d'être un minimum bricoleur. Tu pourra en profiter même pour en mettre un plus rapide ou plus gros. Un peu de ram au passage lui ferait pas de mal non plus, 256 c'est vraiment juste 

N'importe quel DD de 2,5 pouces fera l'affaire, y a pas de disc spécifiques mac


----------



## RICOOL (29 Novembre 2005)

merci pour ta rapidité et efficacité, je me sens rassuré d'un coup, j'ai vu le site où est expliqué comment remplacer son DD soit même, je me sens l'âme d'un bricolo et surtout j'espère m'en sortir et ce à moindre frais, merci encore 
N'importe quel DD est adaptable sur 'ibook alors, un 2,5 je vais donc aller m'enquerir 
je te tiendrais aus courant de mon avancée, il faut aussi que je me paie une barette de mémoire suplementaire car c'est à priori ça qui a fait bugger mon Ibook ... que de frais, mais je l'espère pour un avenir meilleur

mister jaipatoutcompris .... :


----------



## RICOOL (29 Novembre 2005)

re bonjour, juste une précision pour ne pas me gourrer , je peux acheter pour mon mac ibook g4 de 12" 1ghz de fréquence et 256 mo DDr (ram), un DD de remplacement de 2,5 pouces d'une mémoire supérieure à 256 mo(?? j'ai bon? ) de n'importe quelle marque ...

et d'autre part , si je veux une barette de mémoire suplémentaire (raison apparement de mon plantage car pas assez de mémoire), il m'en faut une mais les barettes sont elles aussi toutes compatibles mac ou sont excus mac ? (suis je clair?)

merci de ta -vos - réponse
bien à toi


----------



## yvos (29 Novembre 2005)

je vois pas le lien entre la peu de mémoire (256Mo) et ton plantage, mais bon, quitte à ouvrir la bête, autant rajouter de la mémoire..
j'ai fait la manip de changement de disque dur, et ce n'est pas TRES compliqué, mais en revanche, il faut VRAIMENT faire preuve de *patience* et de *méthode*, notamment à cause de la mutliplication des vis en tous genres, toutes différentes...il te faut aussi un outillage un peu adapté, mais j'imagine que le site que tu as vu te donnes les différents ustensiles...
good luck

(perso, j'ai pris le premier 2.5 que j'ai trouvé pour le disque dur...un 5400 40Go et zou...mon ibook marche comme un charme maintenant...)


----------



## RICOOL (29 Novembre 2005)

et y mettre un DD de remplacement , voilà le site le plus complet et sa description qui va avec ...

http://www.sterpin.net/ddibookg4.htm


----------



## yvos (29 Novembre 2005)

RICOOL a dit:
			
		

> et y mettre un DD de remplacement , voilà le site le plus complet et sa description qui va avec ...
> 
> http://www.sterpin.net/ddibookg4.htm




c'est celui là que j'ai utilisé aussi


----------



## jugnin (29 Novembre 2005)

Moi aussi, mais ça correspondait pas tout à fait. (?)


----------



## JPTK (29 Novembre 2005)

RICOOL a dit:
			
		

> re bonjour, juste une précision pour ne pas me gourrer , je peux acheter pour mon mac ibook g4 de 12" 1ghz de fréquence et 256 mo DDr (ram), un DD de remplacement de 2,5 pouces d'une mémoire supérieure à 256 mo(?? j'ai bon? ) de n'importe quelle marque ...
> 
> et d'autre part , si je veux une barette de mémoire suplémentaire (raison apparement de mon plantage car pas assez de mémoire), il m'en faut une mais les barettes sont elles aussi toutes compatibles mac ou sont excus mac ? (suis je clair?)
> 
> ...




Pour la mémoire, il y a des barrettes incompatibles comme il y a des barrettes incompatibles avec certaines cartes mère PC, alors pour être sûr, 2 adresses entre autres, avec un bon rapport qualité prix et un compatibilité 100 % mac.

CRUCIAL chez grosbill et macway


Pour le DD, on a une préférence pour les seagate, western et hitachi


----------



## RICOOL (30 Novembre 2005)

Je suis fou de rage et je m'en explique ... Mon ordi ibook g4 blanc, avait donc un pb pour reconnaitre le disque dur, il tournait des lustres et ne trouvait rien une fois le cd d'install inséré : pas de disque dur. Pour être sûr de l'affaire je vais chez un réparateur apple qui diagnostique moyennant 20 euros , que le DD est hs ! 
Donc , sur ce , comme je l'expliquais plus haut , je me suis mis au boulot et ai donc tout démonté et ai remplacé par un dd tout neuf à 100 euros, j'arrive à mes fins, et je mets le cd d'install et ... oh misericorde de p... de m... : il n etrouve toujours pas le DD pour installer osx ... Donc, je viens de perdre une journée et 120 euros en tout  

Quels conseils me donneriez vous avant de me pendre ou foutre ce mac par la fenetre qui , si ç acontinue, va me faire dépenser tous mes économies et mon moral ?????


merci


----------



## jugnin (30 Novembre 2005)

Vraiment pas d'chance, je me suis retrouvé en septembre dans un cas similaire. Le moins cher c'est toujours de le démonter à nouveau, histoire d'être certain que tu as tous les connecteurs sont comme il faut. Enfin j'ignore s'il existe d'autres causes de non détection d'un disque dur qu'un problème au niveau disque lui-même ou de la nappe. Je ne suis donc point d'un grand secours.

Bon courage


----------



## RICOOL (1 Décembre 2005)

Voilà ce que l'on m'a rapporté : 

"j'ai peur que ce puisse être un soucis de carte mère, genre le connecteur IDE qui merde... si tu avais été sur Grenoble, j'aurais pu t'aider.
dois bien y avoir des MacGéens techniques sur Paris..."

je présumais qu'un Macgéen est un ... génie du mac? 

en attendant je suis pendu au forum à la recherche d'une réponse. j'ai tenté de regarder toutes les connections avant de le remonter et je n'ai rien trouvé qui ... et je ne sais pas ce qu'est un IDE, (présume que ce doit être un raccordement quelconque) , de plu sle hardware test me dit que tout va bien, il est beau lui . bref, j'ai comme qui dirait besoin de conseils avisés
à plus 

et au seecouuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrs !!!!


----------



## kertruc (1 Décembre 2005)

Je pense que le disque dur doit être mis en "Master", cherche cette info, c'est peut-être ça le pb...
Sinon, il faut penser à formater le DD : dans le cd de démarrage OS X avec l'utilitaire disque, tu formates ton disque en mettant bien l'option qui s'appelle je crois mettre toutes les données à zéro, ou un truc comme ça...
J'ai installé un disque une fois, et ça ne voulait pas mettre OS X jusqu'à ce que je fasse cette manip'
Bon courage


----------



## RICOOL (1 Décembre 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que le disque dur doit être mis en "Master", cherche cette info, c'est peut-être ça le pb...
> Sinon, il faut penser à formater le DD : dans le cd de démarrage OS X avec l'utilitaire disque, tu formates ton disque en mettant bien l'option qui s'appelle je crois mettre toutes les données à zéro, ou un truc comme ça...
> J'ai installé un disque une fois, et ça ne voulait pas mettre OS X jusqu'à ce que je fasse cette manip'
> Bon courage




oui , je pense que là est le problème, on vient de me le confirmer, maintenant je cherche la manip exacte et rame un peu ...


----------



## kertruc (1 Décembre 2005)

RICOOL a dit:
			
		

> oui , je pense que là est le problème, on vient de me le confirmer, maintenant je cherche la manip exacte et rame un peu ...



Si c'est que l'histoire du formatage, c'est tranquille pour toi, tu vas bientôt avoir un nouvel ibook... (parce que je suppose que t'as mis un disque plus rapide...)


----------



## RICOOL (1 Décembre 2005)

Petite récapitulation : DD de mon Ibook G4 HS, enfi, je m'en doutais, je rageais parce qu'il n'a qu 16 mois, et pour un mac, c'est jeune et donc , je remets une couche : CE N'EST PAS UNE LOGIQUE MAC D'AVOIR UN MATÉRIEL OBSOLETE SI RAPIDEMENT ! Bref, je me fais faire une autopsie chez le reparateur : il me conforte dans mon intuition : DD est hs !

Que faire? réparateur ... 350 euros ?
poubelle ...? argh
bricole maison ... ok 

Donc, aidé par une ribambelle de gens adorables sur ce site, je me mets en quatre et achete un dd dans le quartier informatqieu de paris, dans le 12, je m'en viens avec la bricole , je suis scrupuleusement les deux sites de gars extras qui vous disent image par image quels vis démonter etc ... (adresses plus haut) et trois heures de démontage plus tard, je remets tout, allume et ... rien, néant, vide, pas de dd reconnu par le systeme pour s'accrocher tel un babouin au cou de sa mère adorée ...et là je fais argh et j ene dors pas de la nuit. 
Quand un gars tres intentionné poussé  par un autre echos de technicien me dit qu'il faut détruire le DD après avoir mis le cd d'installation, et non se contenter d'installer tout betement le cd et de dire ok, il faut aller en haut à gauche et effacer l'initialisation du dsuqe dur avant de l'installer, ce que j'ai fait ... donc trois jours et 100 euros à peu pret plus tard j erécupère mon ibook tout blanc (bon, il me reste une vis en trop mais bon, ce sera un souvenir)

Bon, je tenais à remercier sincèrement toutes celles et ceux, avisés, qui m'ont amené vers ce chemin victorieux.  

vraiment un grand merci à ceux de grenoble, bordeaux et consors des quatre coins de la france. 
je vais pouvoir continuer à bosser ... j'écris. 

Et un grand merci à macgénération d'exister


----------



## kertruc (1 Décembre 2005)

Allez ! une petite larme


----------



## RICOOL (2 Décembre 2005)

C'est à dire que je me suis cru un peu aux césars !

je me prépare un peu pour mon discours ...


----------



## tinibook (2 Décembre 2005)

RICOOL a dit:
			
		

> Quand un gars tres intentionné poussé  par un autre echos de technicien me dit qu'il faut détruire le DD après avoir mis le cd d'installation, et non se contenter d'installer tout betement le cd et de dire ok, il faut aller en haut à gauche et effacer l'initialisation du dsuqe dur avant de l'installer, ce que j'ai fait ... donc trois jours et 100 euros à peu pret plus tard j erécupère mon ibook tout blanc (bon, il me reste une vis en trop mais bon, ce sera un souvenir)
> 
> Bon, je tenais à remercier sincèrement toutes celles et ceux, avisés, qui m'ont amené vers ce chemin victorieux.
> 
> ...



Bravo! Une chose c'est la théorie une autre de le faire!! Moi je dis respect 
Par contre j'ai pas bien compris l'histoire du DD (et de sa déstruction!  ) mais apparemment ça n'a pas posé de blèmes


----------



## kertruc (3 Décembre 2005)

En fait c'est un formatage.. mais pour un premier formatage, on ne peut pas se contenter d'effacer les données : il faut tout mettre à zéro... sinon OSX il pleure sa mère


----------



## tinibook (3 Décembre 2005)

Ah, ben voilà qui est plus clair!

Merci kertruc!


----------

